

XKCD again : Exoplanet names - raheeborade
http://xkcd.com/1253/

======
eksith

      HD 40307 f : New Jersey VI
    

I looked up this planet
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HD_40307_f](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HD_40307_f)

    
    
      It still gets more heat than Venus gets (like Gliese 581 c), 
      and it has more gravitational potential than Venus has. 
      HD 40307 f is more likely a super-Venus than a "super-Earth".
    

Great, so it's an uninhabitable sweat box that's unlikely to contain any
intelligent life. Name seems appropriate.

